# please help!! is there have any good machine can printing on dark tee and towel



## sourceasiahk (May 6, 2007)

i want to buy a DTG machine that can doing on the dark tee and towel, is anyone can give me some advice? now i am doing the film and silkscreen and not so good, i found the brother garment printer are good but i need the much heavy duty machine for mass production on 6-8 of printing bed per each process and the capacity of machine can reach on 2-4,000pcs of tee, 

i am a new man come in this door and pls help for me, thanks.

Sam wong


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Sam,

If you are after an industrial DTG machine look no further then the Kornit. But since you are doing 2000pcs per day it probably still better to stick with screen printing.


----------



## sourceasiahk (May 6, 2007)

hi, thanks for your comment but mainly problem is the silkscreen or heat transfer printing quality are not so soft in hand feeling...... and i want to asking for is what kind of DTG machine can printing on the towel material?

thanks for your help


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Any DTG printer should be able to print on towels, I assume they will be majority cotton. The problem is currently that washibility of DTG prints is not as great as screenprinting (but its getting better as the inks get developed). For something that is used regulary like a towel you will probably experience a lot of fade.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

what you trade off for washability you gain in detail and ease of printing compared to silk screening


----------



## Gordz (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi there, you could have a look at this site The DTG Xpress Injet Printer it may be OK for what you are looking for.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

DTG does print on towels, but in my opinion, it doesn't print in the nap well enough. The best method for towels is screen printing using a waterbased ink. It gets deep in the nap and you can still get a crisp print. You also have an extremely soft feel, in fact, so soft you really can't tell it's on there.

You would need water resistant emulsion for your screens, but outside of that, everything else should work the same way as normal plastisol printing.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

i agree with jerid here.

for those numbers you would need multiple kornit machines for sure. I also agree on the difference with being able to make a longer lasting and more substantial feeling print using screen printing. for the numbers you are talking there really is not a solution. I do not think the dtg express is an option based on these numbers and the overall quality that you are seeking. Just my opinion though.

tom


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

tom and jerid have a valid point but a simple solution is found in buying towels with short fibers, this is what I do with my golf towels and I find my prints cannot be beat by screen printing.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If printing on a dark towel, you would still have to lay down heavy deposits of white ink and anything other than the Kornit, as far as I know, has a pretty heavy feel on the white underbase. Correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

C has a good point. we have printed towel orders and we do the same thing by ordering a shorter fiber towel. i cannot remember where and which brand and model we purchased though. I am sure C would be happy to share what he is getting though. 

very good point on the white ink thing with most printers as well. Just got to play with a T-Jet and a Kiosk this last week for quite a while. We printed a few different samples and found ink consumption and cost when using the white in order to get what we feel is a good sellable white that the costs and the numbers of production were just not in line with our business model. mostly we just do not feel that you will have a properly working product after 20,000 prints if you get that far with one. these are more for very short run, high profit printing in our opinions.

tom


----------

